

By 2045 'The Top Species Will No Longer Be Humans' - justinzollars
http://www.businessinsider.com/louis-del-monte-interview-on-the-singularity-2014-7

======
jqm
Machines aren't a "species" of anything. Species is a biological
classification.

Besides, this sounds pretty much like re-hashed Kurzweil. Not that some of it
might not come true, I hope it does, but there is a long way to go from here
to there.

